# When he had the chance...



## MatthewLover (Apr 18, 2003)

*The Hobbit*

 I loved it when Bilbo was sent onto a journey with Gandalf and the dwarves to find the lost treasure! I also have a question, why didn't Bilbo kick out the dwarves or kill Gollum when he had the chance?


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 18, 2003)

Bilbo didn't kick the dwarves out because that would have been rude. And hobbits are very hospitable little creatures. He didn't kill Gollum b/c he had pity on him. and he has a part to play. have you read ROTK yet?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 19, 2003)

Sure, I'll agree with you on the Dwarf thing, but the Gollum thing is wrong. I don't see why Bilbo wouldn't kill Gollum just because the guy had a part to play later on. How would Bilbo have known that? Or were you just talking about the author? oh well. Anyways, what's with the pity thing? When could Bilbo have killed Gollum?


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 19, 2003)

oh, please, YayG.....



> Bilbo almost stopped breathing,and went stiff himself. He was desperate. He must get away, out of this horrible darkness, while he had any strength left. He must fight. He must stab the foul thing, put its eyes out, kill it. It meant to kill him. No, not a fair fight. He was invisible now. Gollum had no sword. Gollum had not actually threatened to kill him, or tried to yet. And he was miserable, alone, lost. A sudden understanding, a pity mixed with horror, welled up in Bilbo's heart....


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 19, 2003)

thanx olorin. ya i was talking more about the author w/ the whole part to play, but i'm sure yay knows best!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 21, 2003)

I think the fact that Bilbo had pity on Gollum was much more of a factor than any subconcious feeling that Gollum was destined for other things in his decision not to kill the little canabalistic beast.


----------



## nollaig (May 1, 2003)

why would bilbo kill him when he did not need to? I think everyone would more or less agree that bilbo is not a killer. he was going to escape becasue he was invisible so why kill him?


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 1, 2003)

*Well*

I would have killed him in that position.


----------



## Idril (May 2, 2003)

Bilbo didn't kick out the dwarves because it would have rude as CelebrianTiwele has pointed out. Also, I think he was so flabbergasted by the events, he couldn't think straight - he was kinda 'steam rollered' into the adventure.

In the original version, this scene was not so dark and Gollum gave the ring to Bilbo - this chapter was later changed to fit in with the publication of LotRs and Gollum was necessary to the plot of that so it was written in as Bilbo didn't kill him out of pity.


----------



## Theoden_king (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nollaig _
> *why would bilbo kill him when he did not need to? I think everyone would more or less agree that bilbo is not a killer. he was going to escape becasue he was invisible so why kill him? *



1) Just because Gollum couldn't see him it does not mean he could not catch him. Gollum's senses of smell and hearing were excellent.

2)Why kill him? Because Bilbo thought that Gollum meant to kill him it was kill or be killed.

3) Bilbo was a killer, he killed several giant spiders in Mirkwood.


----------



## Idril (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *3) Bilbo was a killer, he killed several giant spiders in Mirkwood. *



LOL so he was! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Lantarion (May 2, 2003)

"Murder most foul!" 
Haha. 


> _originally posted by Theoden_king_
> 1) Just because Gollum couldn't see him it does not mean he could not catch him. Gollum's senses of smell and hearing were excellent.


Theoden_king, have you seen 'Daredevil'?  
But no, it's a good point.. How well _could_ Gollum see in the dark? Start a new thread, if you want to continue discussing it. 

It's true though; Bilbo was actually going to kill Gollum, or at least he thought he should, in his own best interest. But here's a noodle-cooker: Would he have actually killed him? Would he have it in him to actually sink the sword into the little creature?


----------



## Theoden_king (May 2, 2003)

At that point in the story? No I dont think so, he didn't have it in him then but later on (particularly after Mirkwood) I think he would have done it I dont have an exact quote but I remember it saying something like after killing the spider all on his own he felt a diferent hobbit.

It doesn't need a new thread, Gollum could see very well in the dark, he could not see Bilbo because he was wearing the ring.


----------

